# Egg Donor Programme. Aberdeen.



## Jeanne74 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this site. I am on the waiting list at Aberdeen for an egg donor but fast approaching my 40th birthday when I will be taken of the list. I was just wondering if anyone had any experiences and how long you were on the waiting list for xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi lass

Welcome to the site xx

I've just got my first BFP through Donor egg IVF (was my 3rd shot with fresh eggs)...  I initially the first time was on the list for 6 months, that was back in 2008 i think..  This time i had to wait a year for a donor (first time having a donor to myself as had to share with someone else the other times).

How long have you been on the list?  Have you chased up Hazel to see where you are on the list etc?  Explain to her how you are feeling.

Gemz xx


----------



## Jeanne74 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Gemz

Thank you so much for your warm welcome and reply.

Congrats on your BFP, you must be thrilled!

I have been on the list since Jan '13 but have been attending the clinic for about 3 years now. We had our first and only attempt at IVF in Nov last year after a laparotomy which removed 2 massive dermoid cysts and a good bit of both my ovaries. We didnt even make it to egg collection. Got pregnant naturally for the first time ever in March '13 (total shock) but miscarried in May at 9 weeks (eggies are just no good), Hazel had put us on hold but we were put back on the list at the end of May and this is when I last spoke to her. 

I have been thinking about contacting Hazel but I didnt think she would be able to tell me anything. I guess I could just touch base and have a chat.

I am so glad I found this site, it's been such a comfort in the past couple of weeks when I've been a bit wobbly.

Jeanne

xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

you've been through the mill sweetheart, huggs xx

I' know they are getting more and donors coming in at the clinic.  Theres no harm in getting in touch, i used to pester her all the time.

xx


----------



## Jeanne74 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words.  

So, I phoned Hazel this afternoon and she also said that there are a number of donors coming forward...which is such wonderful news for all the ladies who need help.

We had a quick chat and I feel better. There is still a bit of time before I turn 40 early summer next year and although I can't be sure I'll get the treatment in time, I'm going to stay positive that there is at least a chance I will.

xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Jeanne

How are you lass?  Are you any further along with a donor?  I hope so sweetheart xx


----------



## Jeanne74 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Gemz

I am well thanks. Think it will be a wee while yet, been told I'm about half way up the list so don't see anything happening before the new year.

Just keeping busy.

How are you?

Jeanne


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi Jeanne 

Hopefully the list will move quickly for you sweetheart... i do believe there are more and more donors coming in now than there were before.

I'm doing great, had my 13 week scan last week and all was perfect....  still hasn't sunk in properly.

Currently on sickness meds for the horrendous 24/7 nausea i was having but its eased alot now.  Away to start antibiotics for a unrine infection, hey ho...

Keep in touch xx


----------



## Jeanne74 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Gemz

So pleased to hear that your scan went well.

Hope the nausea continues to get better and you soon recover from your urine infection....I can sympathise with that.

Well, things have taken a wee bit of a turn.

I was just getting my head around the fact that I could be going through the egg donor programme next year after speaking with Hazel when I found out that I am pregnant again.

I'm 8 weeks, was a bit late in testing as it's often that I am late but all the symptoms have kicked in fast and furious and I've just had my first midwive appointment.

After the miscarriage my husband and I are both very anxious but trying to stay positive. Unfortunately I have to wait until I am 12 weeks before I will get my first scan. Fingers and toes crossed.

I'll keep in touch.

Speak soon

Jeanne

xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG Jeanne thats wonderful news!!!  You have made my day, miracles so happen...  Can you not get an early scan just to put your mind at ease?  I'm booking in for a gender scan at Baby Bond...they do early scans also.

xxx


----------



## Jeanne74 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Gemz

Thank you so much for your best wishes. I did try very hard with my midwive to get an early scan but no joy. I think I'm going to go to the clinic in Inverurie which is close to where we live. When we had the miscarriage in May the baby had just not developed so there was nothing to see at the scan. I would rather know much earlier than 12 weeks. A gender scan will be very exciting. Keep well and I'll keep in touch.

Jeanne


----------

